# Vac cut valve byp valve part number?



## Thatcrispykid (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I need to replace the vacuum cut valve bypass valve in my '00 Sentra SE 2.0L. I found what seems to be the right part on Amazon, but their "check compatibility" tool shows it won't work in my Sentra (here's the Amazon link).

Will this part fit? Is the valve different between 1.8L and 2.0L? I'm having a hard time finding it online. How much can I expect to pay at the dealer?

Thanks!


----------

